# He hasn't made plans for 2 weeks. Am I overthinking?



## Nina0 (Mar 24, 2017)

Oh boy... hi again haha he's (27) I'm (30)
So last post I was concerned about going out with someone who broke up 4 months ago and the majority of you told me to give him a chance. Anyway, I decided to give him a chance.
So this guy and I hung out on a date by ourselves, with his friends, with my friends and our friends mixed together for all the weekends of last month. Then he "complained" that I wouldn't reply to his texts during the week (which is true but I didn't know he cared). So then I told him I would start to communicate with him more. Then two weekends ago he didn't invite me to do anything, but we proceeded to text during the week. He is always the one texting first and when the conversation ends he keeps asking questions. The only down side is that sometimes he takes an entire day to reply.

Anyway, last monday *I asked him to go watch a movie in the theater with me* and he told me he would let me know because of his job. He never let me know, just proceeded to talk about other things. Then this past weekend (weekend 2 of not seeing each other), we coincidentally went partying in the same city. Then he texted me saying "We totally could've linked up in the city  ". Then I replied "You never invited me to go with you so I would't know you were there". Then he said that he was sorry and that it was just a sudden thing that him and his friends decided to do. Then he said that he wished he was cuddling and watching a movie with me. Then I said "yeah I miss cuddling with you too, what should we do about it?"
It was last night and he hasn't replied yet. He literally snapchatted me and liked one of my pictures on instagram this morning and never replied.

I don't know but seems like he doesn't want to see me again. I talked about it to my friends and they said I'm exageratting and that he seems still into me. But man, I don't know... in the beginning he would make plans to see me in the beginning of the week and now this?

Do you also think I'm overthinking this?


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

No, people do this sort of stuff all the time. Their friends will make excuses for them, but in the end, their attention is elsewhere. I have no idea if it can be fixed. I doubt it.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

I’m going to be brutally honest with you.
You spent the night with him but told him sex wasn’t going to happen. He’s keeping you on the back burner while he checks out what else is available.
And as a single twenty seven year old he’s going to have plenty of opportunities. 
Are you still abstaining from sex?


----------



## Nina0 (Mar 24, 2017)

Andy1001 said:


> I’m going to be brutally honest with you.
> You spent the night with him but told him sex wasn’t going to happen. He’s keeping you on the back burner while he checks out what else is available.
> And as a single twenty seven year old he’s going to have plenty of opportunities.
> Are you still abstaining from sex?


What? That guy is old news. He was my coworker and we stopped talking more than two or three months ago I believe. I only didn’t have sex with him because he was my coworker and I ended up finding out that he wasn’t a good person at all. It’s a different person, this new guy and I did have sex a few times.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Sounds like maybe this one has friend-zoned you.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Maybe this new guy wants to keep it casual. Maybe, at this point in his life, he's just not looking for consistency when it comes to relationships. Maybe you are reading too much into the entire situation. 

How about actually speaking to him instead of texting and tell him you feel you're getting mixed signals. Request he clarify what's going on vis-à-vis you and him.


----------



## Nina0 (Mar 24, 2017)

Openminded said:


> Sounds like maybe this one has friend-zoned you.


Why did he text me saying he wish he was cuddling me though? Wth?


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Nina0 said:


> Why did he text me saying he wish he was cuddling me though? Wth?


Who knows but he apparently isn’t making any effort to so there’s that to consider.


----------



## Nina0 (Mar 24, 2017)

Prodigal said:


> Maybe this new guy wants to keep it casual. Maybe, at this point in his life, he's just not looking for consistency when it comes to relationships. Maybe you are reading too much into the entire situation.
> 
> How about actually speaking to him instead of texting and tell him you feel you're getting mixed signals. Request he clarify what's going on vis-à-vis you and him.


Yeah I was going to do that but then my friends said I was exaggerating so I restrained from asking. But apparently that’s what I will have to do. I was thinking of saying 

“hey (his name), you have been texting me a lot and I like texting you, but I feel like you don’t want to see me anymore because you haven’t made plans to see me for two weeks. And that’s making me feel less interested and it’s such a shame because I liked spending time with you. It’s ok if you are not feeling it anymore, I just wanted to know if this is the case so I can move forward.” Is that good?


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Yep. Go for it.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Do you guys ever actually talk on the phone or is it all texting, Snapchat and Instagram? Sounds like a virtual relationship at best.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Personally, I don't think you should send it. 

As @Openminded stated, his neglect tells you everything you need to know. If he wanted to talk to you or go to a party with you or cuddle with you, that's what he'd be doing.

I know it's hard not to try to get answers. I've been there. But the text just opens the door for more excuses. 

This is a good article:









The Most Important Dating Advice You’ll Ever Hear — Don’t Do Anything


I am a 33 year old single woman. I seem




www.evanmarckatz.com


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

A 27 year old guy who's deciding between hanging out with his buddies and spending time with a new girl is almost always picking the girl, unless he has other options or is not that into her. That he’s not even making an effort to get with you after 2 weeks but when you do text, he’s talking about “cuddling,” should tell you exactly where you stand with him. He’s basically only down for Netflix and Chill.

Do you eventually want to get married and have a family? If you do, being a FWB for a younger guy is not the way to do it.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I think you need to talk regularly rather that texting. You can't really get to know a person through texts.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

jsmart said:


> He’s basically only down for Netflix and Chill.


Hard agree. Nina, don't send that text. Move on.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

jsmart said:


> A 27 year old guy who's deciding between hanging out with his buddies and spending time with a new girl is almost always picking the girl, unless he has other options or is not that into her. That he’s not even making an effort to get with you after 2 weeks but when you do text, he’s talking about “cuddling,” should tell you exactly where you stand with him. He’s basically only down for Netflix and Chill.
> 
> Do you eventually want to get married and have a family? If you do, being a FWB for a younger guy is not the way to do it.


This right here.

He definitely has other options. That's not a knock against you. What about dating guys older than you?


----------



## Nina0 (Mar 24, 2017)

Al_Bundy said:


> This right here.
> 
> He definitely has other options. That's not a knock against you. What about dating guys older than you?


I’ve been on a date with a 33 and a 32 year old recently before I met this guy and guess what? None the of them were looking for a relationship.


----------



## Nina0 (Mar 24, 2017)

I don’t know if you guys are still in the dating scene but nowadays not even the older men are looking for anything serious. At least in my town.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

Nina0 said:


> I’ve been on a date with a 33 and a 32 year old recently before I met this guy and guess what? None the of them were looking for a relationship.


Yeah at that age they are just hitting their stride and have discovered they can date much younger women.

What about 40+

And no I'm not trying to be a prick or trolling you. Most guys your age are basically in their party years like a woman who's just turned 21 kind of party years.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

Nina0 said:


> I don’t know if you guys are still in the dating scene but nowadays not even the older men are looking for anything serious. At least in my town.


Small town?


----------



## Nina0 (Mar 24, 2017)

Al_Bundy said:


> Yeah at that age they are just hitting their stride and have discovered they can date much younger women.
> 
> What about 40+
> 
> And no I'm not trying to be a prick or trolling you. Most guys your age are basically in their party years like a woman who's just turned 21 kind of party years.


40+? Excuse me? How’s is it healthy to date someone who’s 10 years older than you? And besides I have nothing in common with someone who is that older than me. I also look way too young, no one gives me 30 and a 40+ would look like my dad. Wth


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

Nina0 said:


> 40+? Excuse me? How’s is it healthy to date someone who’s 10 years older than you? And besides I have nothing in common with someone who is that older than me. I also look way too young, no one gives me 30 and a 40+ would look like my dad. Wth


Granted this is anecdotal but among my group of 40+ friends, 10 years is the minimum age difference between them and their wife/gf. The only rare exception is if he met her in high school or college.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Nina0 said:


> 40+? Excuse me? How’s is it healthy to date someone who’s 10 years older than you? And besides I have nothing in common with someone who is that older than me. I also look way too young, no one gives me 30 and a 40+ would look like my dad. Wth


My rule is 9 or less. Go at least 6 or 7 years older than you, probably your “sweet spot”…that’s my advice for what I perceive to be your end goal.

Oh and eff the BS. Too many fish in your sea honey


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Nina0 said:


> Why did he text me saying he wish he was cuddling me though? Wth?


To keep you on the hook in case he gets horny.

Don't chase him, don't send the text. Start accepting other dates. Get busy.


----------



## Nina0 (Mar 24, 2017)

frusdil said:


> To keep you on the hook in case he gets horny.
> 
> Don't chase him, don't send the text. Start accepting other dates. Get busy.


Yeah I never stopped talking to other guys but he was the one that I liked the most 
I’ll move on.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Nina0 said:


> Yeah I never stopped talking to other guys but he was the one that I liked the most
> I’ll move on.


Good girl. NEVER chase anyone, ever.


----------



## fluffycoco (May 29, 2021)

He is seeing someone else....


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Al_Bundy said:


> Nothing to do with maturity, pure supply and demand. Also just because a guy doesn't want to sign his life away at 30 doesn't make him not mature.


Getting married isn't signing your life away. When I was young men were far more mature. Most of us then were married by our early to mid 20's and it was normal. Men these days take so long to grow up and have any sense of responsibility, with a few exceptions.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> Getting married isn't signing your life away. When I was young men were far more mature. Most of us then were married by our mid 20's and it was normal. Men these days take so long to grow up and have any sense of responsibility, with a few exceptions.


The family court system was completely different back then too. What exactly are modern men not taking responsibility for?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Al_Bundy said:


> The family court system was completely different back then too. What exactly are modern men not taking responsibility for?


The court system isn't that bad in the UK. Judging by the divorces I know of. 
Men are afraid of committment and responsibilities. Thankfully I know some lovely young men with good jobs, lively wives, some with children, and lots of maturity.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Nina0 said:


> Oh boy... hi again haha he's (27) I'm (30)
> So last post I was concerned about going out with someone who broke up 4 months ago and the majority of you told me to give him a chance. Anyway, I decided to give him a chance.
> So this guy and I hung out on a date by ourselves, with his friends, with my friends and our friends mixed together for all the weekends of last month. Then he "complained" that I wouldn't reply to his texts during the week (which is true but I didn't know he cared). So then I told him I would start to communicate with him more. Then two weekends ago he didn't invite me to do anything, but we proceeded to text during the week. He is always the one texting first and when the conversation ends he keeps asking questions. The only down side is that sometimes he takes an entire day to reply.
> 
> ...


What it sounds to me like is that he wants to keep you on the strings in case he can't find somebody better, so he wants to know your whereabouts and get confirmation and validation from you by text often, but he's spending his time doing something or someone else. I don't like anyone who thinks you need to have to text back every time they text you or timely. People are busy and have other things to focus on. On the other hand I wouldn't want someone who didn't at least touch base with me after I had tried to get a hold of them but it certainly wouldn't have to be right then. 

To me it just sounds like he's drifting. And it also doesn't sound like you're having that much fun and that there's just some kind of imbalance, so I certainly wouldn't invest a whole lot of time just because you're wondering what's going on. But I really would not be just continually texting him either like he wants you to do.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> The court system isn't that bad in the UK. Judging by the divorces I know of.
> Men are afraid of committment and responsibilities. Thankfully I know some lovely young men with good jobs, lively wives, some with children, and lots of maturity.


The get a wife, kids, good job, house with white fence thing used to be the default. Maybe even the only viable choice for women back in the day. Not everyone wants to be a parent, hell not even every parent wants to be a parent.

Also prior generations (men and women) were forged by wars. Nobody has been drafted since my father was a boy, a long time ago. Sure some of us sign up, but that burden isn't spread out as much as it used to be. That's going to result in both different men and women. I mean can you picture most women today faithfully waiting for their man while he's overseas?


----------



## Nina0 (Mar 24, 2017)

Alright y’all. I sent the text because if I didn’t wanted have to deal with my anxiety. I rather one thousand percent deal with rejection than keep wondering.
That’s what he said

“Yeah I’m sorry I’ve been getting destroyed with set backs and making other plans and just haven’t been the happiest lately. I guess I need to work on myself some more and figure out a way passed this. it’s not that I’m not feeling you anymore, you really are great on all aspects and you’re super attractive and I do like spending time with you. I just don’t feel complete and I guess I’m really just not ready for anything too committed right and i know that’s not fair to you at all.”

he’s a very sweet person and I don’t feel any resentment towards him. We are just in different mind sets and it’s ok. I’ll move on and hopefully I won’t need to text you guys about my next guy 😅

thank you all!


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

Nina0 said:


> Alright y’all. I sent the text because if I didn’t wanted have to deal with my anxiety. I rather one thousand percent deal with rejection than keep wondering.
> That’s what he said
> 
> “Yeah I’m sorry I’ve been getting destroyed with set backs and making other plans and just haven’t been the happiest lately. I guess I need to work on myself some more and figure out a way passed this. it’s not that I’m not feeling you anymore, you really are great on all aspects and you’re super attractive and I do like spending time with you. I just don’t feel complete and I guess I’m really just not ready for anything too committed right and i know that’s not fair to you at all.”
> ...


Friendzoned, but he was nice about it and you didn't lose any self respect by acting all crazy. Good luck with the next guy!


----------



## Beach123 (Dec 6, 2017)

Ya, he’s totally dating someone else.

Don’t ever chase. In fact - be busy… and make sure a new guy PLANS a date and takes you OUT!


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Personally I think this is just too hard. Doesn't mean either one of you aren't good people but you guys are not well met.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Nina0 said:


> I don’t know if you guys are still in the dating scene but nowadays not even the older men are looking for anything serious. At least in my town.


Men have become wise to the game and have seen enough other men get burned. Women dislike playing against there own rules/ways.


----------



## MarmiteC (Jun 28, 2021)

Nina0 said:


> Then he "complained" that I wouldn't reply to his texts during the week (which is true but I didn't know he cared). So then I told him I would start to communicate with him more. Then two weekends ago he didn't invite me to do anything, but we proceeded to text during the week. He is always the one texting first and when the conversation ends he keeps asking questions. The only down side is that sometimes he takes an entire day to reply.
> 
> Anyway, last monday *I asked him to go watch a movie in the theater with me* and he told me he would let me know because of his job. He never let me know, just proceeded to talk about other things.


So you don't text him and he doesn't text you. You say he's always the first texting. Could it be he got mixed messages from you? Maybe he also feels you aren't so interested? 

If you like the guy, try reaching out first and showing him you're interested, if it doesn't improve his responsiveness, then simply move on. It's not supposed to be this difficult in the early days of a relationship.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Nina0 said:


> Alright y’all. I sent the text because if I didn’t wanted have to deal with my anxiety. I rather one thousand percent deal with rejection than keep wondering.
> That’s what he said
> 
> “Yeah I’m sorry I’ve been getting destroyed with set backs and making other plans and just haven’t been the happiest lately. I guess I need to work on myself some more and figure out a way passed this. it’s not that I’m not feeling you anymore, you really are great on all aspects and you’re super attractive and I do like spending time with you. I just don’t feel complete and I guess I’m really just not ready for anything too committed right and i know that’s not fair to you at all.”
> ...


You have known this guy for??month and half??? From what i can figure from 1st post. 
You have had sex several times....many, many guys see a woman who puts out quick as a fun time girl but definately not relationship material.

The more you do this, the more notches on your bedpost the more guys will talk and your rep will decline. You may feel popular with the guys but it is only for fun. The good guys will start avoiding you. 

I had a girl i started dating in HS and took to prom. She was from another town and i was best friends with her sister. Get to talking with a buddy who goes to that school, he warned me off. Inferred she gives good BJs. Took her to prom as she already had a dress. 

Broke up with her short time later and she pulled a train at a party.


----------



## Nina0 (Mar 24, 2017)

Hey all, so he actually called me a day later saying that he doesn’t want to stop seeing me because he realized he missed me and having me around is one of the few positive things in his life right now, and then he came over and we had a long conversation and he decided to tell me what’s going on. So he recently lost a lot of money because he moved to a job that promised him one kind of work and they actually kept leading him on and gave him another kind of job and now he makes way less (he used to make $46/hr and now he’s making $25. Construction stuff), so now he’s going to have to move to his parents house until he finds a better place to live and that destroyed his confidence and he’s feeling like a failure right now.
Also that set backs have been happening to him. He got COVID early this year, had to stop working for awhile, lost money on stocks, his friend/roommate got engaged and asked him to move out so his fiancé could move in, that job situation. And also that he works in construction and he feels like people expect him to go to college and he feels like people think he’s less than them because of that (even though he makes way more than almost all college graduates)

I told him that when he didn’t come to see me I assumed he was just out and about with girls and he said he wasn’t, that he’s taking all the side projects on the weekends. I also told him that I thought he was ghosting me and he said “how am I ghosting you? I was literally texting you every day so we wouldn’t lose contact?”

Anyway, he’s going through a rough path.
But my question for today is... what to do when your friends don’t like the guy you are hanging out with?

My college friends (far leftists) keep talking about how much they dislike him because of his political views (he’s moderate), and that I’m way better than him, and that I’m way more attractive than him. I don’t know why my friends keep being rude and talking about his appearance. That breaks my heart because he always has positive things to say about all of them. Now I feel like we all can’t hang out together anymore. Side note is that I’ve been friends with these people for like 6 months. They are just college buds.


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

He’s moderate but that’s not woke enough for the zombies. If you allow your _politics above all_ friends to guide your life, you’re going to be heading down a path that leads loneliness and bitterness. 

I personally don’t think this is the guy for you because he seems to be only looking for a FWB. You’ve already blew through your 20s and to waste more time being some younger guys good time gal just doesn’t make sense.


----------



## Nina0 (Mar 24, 2017)

jsmart said:


> He’s moderate but that’s not woke enough for the zombies. If you allow your _politics above all_ friends to guide your life, you’re going to be heading down a path that leads loneliness and bitterness.
> 
> I personally don’t think this is the guy for you because he seems to be only looking for a FWB. You’ve already blew through your 20s and to waste more time being some younger guys good time gal just doesn’t make sense.


Why do you think I should be desperately looking for something serious though? I was married from 25 to 29. Was with the same guy since 23. I feel like I took life way too serious on my 20’s. Am I allowed to have a break and enjoy life/college life for a sec?


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

Nina0 said:


> Why do you think I should be desperately looking for something serious though? I was married from 25 to 29. Was with the same guy since 23. I feel like I took life way too serious on my 20’s. Am I allowed to have a break and enjoy life/college life for a sec?


You didn’t reveal that you were married and with the same guy from 23 to 29. That makes a difference but only to a certain extent. 

I’m guessing that since you have friends who are advising you to only bang lefties, that these friends are not pro marriage or family. Do you see yourself living the Sex In The City lifestyle for years and then lockdown a handsome alpha professional and having a healthy baby in your late 30s? Just asking to get you to think outside of the Hollyweird, corporate wokeism , and sex positive feminism you’ve probably been indoctrinated in for most of your life. 

If you look at a few of the recent threads, you’ll find a few concerning a wife’s notch count being a problem for quite a few men. 
Eventually you’re going to meet someone and want to settle down. That guy will very likely want to know your sexual history. Do you think that the future father of your kid(s) wants to know the woman he’s marrying gave herself away to a long string of guys who were clever at texting game?


----------



## Nina0 (Mar 24, 2017)

jsmart said:


> You didn’t reveal that you were married and with the same guy from 23 to 29. That makes a difference but only to a certain extent.
> 
> I’m guessing that since you have friends who are advising you to only bang lefties, that these friends are not pro marriage or family. Do you see yourself living the Sex In The City lifestyle for years and then lockdown a handsome alpha professional and having a healthy baby in your late 30s? Just asking to get you to think outside of the Hollyweird, corporate wokeism , and sex positive feminism you’ve probably been indoctrinated in for most of your life.
> 
> ...


Why are you assuming I’ve been going around banging men? I literally had sex with my first boyfriend/ex husband, then with a guy I fell in love after I got divorced, and then more than a year later I had sex with this guy I’ve been going out with. Thank you for replying but I’m gonna ignore this comment because it’s full of assumptions that I go around opening my legs to anyone. Ugh.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Nina0 said:


> But my question for today is... what to do when your friends don’t like the guy you are hanging out with?


I tell those "friends" that their unsolicited opinion(s) of my bf are none of my business.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

If your "friends" had complaints of substance, then I'd feel differently. Their complaints about his looks are shallow and immature.

Re: politics. *Normally, I'd say it shouldn't matter if your romantic interest had differing opinions about politics. It would be a good test on how you two discuss differing opinions and see how that plays out.

I'm only speaking for myself here, but the past 4 years weren't *normal. I could never see myself with a man who was ok with the USA'S leadership during that time. That would be an instant dealbreaker for me. (To anyone reading this, this is SO not an invitation to talk politics--save it for the politics thread.)

ETA: I still don't think you should get your hopes up. I get that he is under pressure, but he should've been able to use his words and told you before now why he is acting the way he is.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Nina0 said:


> Hey all, so he actually called me a day later saying that he doesn’t want to stop seeing me because he realized he missed me and having me around is one of the few positive things in his life right now, and then he came over and we had a long conversation and he decided to tell me what’s going on. So he recently lost a lot of money because he moved to a job that promised him one kind of work and they actually kept leading him on and gave him another kind of job and now he makes way less (he used to make $46/hr and now he’s making $25. Construction stuff), so now he’s going to have to move to his parents house until he finds a better place to live and that destroyed his confidence and he’s feeling like a failure right now.
> Also that set backs have been happening to him. He got COVID early this year, had to stop working for awhile, lost money on stocks, his friend/roommate got engaged and asked him to move out so his fiancé could move in, that job situation. And also that he works in construction and he feels like people expect him to go to college and he feels like people think he’s less than them because of that (even though he makes way more than almost all college graduates)
> 
> I told him that when he didn’t come to see me I assumed he was just out and about with girls and he said he wasn’t, that he’s taking all the side projects on the weekends. I also told him that I thought he was ghosting me and he said “how am I ghosting you? I was literally texting you every day so we wouldn’t lose contact?”
> ...



They don't sound like very good friends. It is one thing if they had good reason to expect that he was a bad person, like past criminal history, domestic abuser, etc. And complaining about his appearance? They sound very superficial and either not worth your time or at least not worth listening to.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

If you were married until you were 29, and have since been dating several years, I would say college kids in their early to mid 20’s are probably a little young for you to be hanging out with. I get that you’re also in college but surely there are people around your age there.


----------



## Nina0 (Mar 24, 2017)

Openminded said:


> If you were married until you were 29, and have since been dating several years, I would say college kids in their early to mid 20’s are probably a little young for you to be hanging out with. I get that you’re also in college but surely there are people around your age there.


My group of friends is large and diverse.. ranges from 21 year olds to 34.. only 2 of them were being mean to the guy I’ve been seeing and what impressed me is that they are already 24 and 27!! Ir sucks because I was closest to them and I got super disappointed for real.

And no, he wasn’t a supporter of *that* orange man. It would be a deal breaker for me also.

Overall it all just sucks because now I feel like I can’t bring him with me because I feel like he isn’t welcome, and he loves hanging out with us. I guess I’ll stick to the other friends and his friends for now.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Nina0 said:


> My group of friends is large and diverse.. ranges from 21 year olds to 34.. only 2 of them were being mean to the guy I’ve been seeing and what impressed me is that they are already 24 and 27!! Ir sucks because I was closest to them and I got super disappointed for real.
> 
> And no, he wasn’t a supporter of *that* orange man. It would be a deal breaker for me also.
> 
> Overall it all just sucks because now I feel like I can’t bring him with me because I feel like he isn’t welcome, and he loves hanging out with us. I guess I’ll stick to the other friends and his friends for now.


It doesn't sound like those are people you want as friends anyway. Having different political opinions is one thing but being a bully about someone's appearance (assuming he's clean, etc)? Those are not good friends. What do they say about YOU behind your back? People like this suck, they probably talk about everyone like that.


----------



## Nina0 (Mar 24, 2017)

lucy999 said:


> ETA: I still don't think you should get your hopes up. I get that he is under pressure, but he should've been able to use his words and told you before now why he is acting the way he is.


yeah.. he did though 😅 not with details but he did and I chose to believe he just wanted to ghost me. I know I have to work on my insecurities but it’s because I’ve been hurt in the past.


----------



## Nina0 (Mar 24, 2017)

bobert said:


> It doesn't sound like those are people you want as friends anyway. Having different political opinions is one thing but being a bully about someone's appearance (assuming he's clean, etc)? Those are not good friends. What do they say about YOU behind your back? People like this suck, they probably talk about everyone like that.


Yeah that’s exactly what I was thinking! And a few days ago I was super distressed about a job thing and I reached out to this “friend” for advice and she literally left me on read and we never talked about it. It’s ok, I still have everyone else. Other people are starting to realize she’s quite rude also 😞


----------

